# NAFMA Team USA



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 3, 2006)

Yesterday (Sept 2, 2006) I took 13 members from my school (Horizon Martial Arts) to the NAFMA US team trials. I'm proud to say that all 13 made the team, not only in stickfighting but in forms and sparring as well. We are looking forward to the US vs Canada meet November 18 in Toronto Canada. Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 3, 2006)

Tim Hartman said:
			
		

> Yesterday (Sept 2, 2006) I took 13 members from my school (Horizon Martial Arts) to the NAFMA US team trials. I'm proud to say that all 13 made the team, not only in stickfighting but in forms and sparring as well. We are looking forward to the US vs Canada meet November 18 in Toronto Canada. Hope to see some of you there!


 
Congratulations.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 3, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey Tim, 

As an aside how big was the tournament?


----------



## Rocky (Sep 3, 2006)

Way to Got Tim!!!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 3, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Lisa (Sep 3, 2006)

Excellent.  Always nice to see your students do well after all the hard work they have put into their training.


----------



## James Miller (Sep 3, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Hey Tim,
> As an aside how big was the tournament?


Brian-

 First you had to qualify at the national tournament which had over 400 competitors. From there you would compete at the trails which had around 100 participants. I don&#8217;t have the final number of people who made the team, but I would say it was 40 &#8211; 50.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Sep 3, 2006)

James Miller said:
			
		

> I would say it was 40  50.


There were 24 divisions, each with 3 team members. Now, there were some people that made the team in more than one division. But I would say that there were 60 to 65 people that made the team. Actual competitors probably numbered more like 125.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 3, 2006)

That's great!


----------



## The Game (Sep 4, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 4, 2006)

Congratulations to all that went


----------

